# Dumb question



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a side by side that I want to buy a winch for. I have never had or messed with a winch. I am looking at a portable one that sits on a rack that slides into a receiver hitch. I carry my corn feeder in my front receiver. Is there any problem or reason I couldnt use my back receiver hitch for the winch if I were to get stuck? Pull the buggy out backwards rather than forwards?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

There isnt a problem doing that. Some guys have them on the front and back. Sometimes its easier to go backwards then forwards


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

If you needed to go forwards, you could always pull the feeder off and put the winch on the front. 
Just run power to both and be ready for anything. 


Cody C


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll come get ya.....I seem to remember a flat tire on my Mule....in the very back of the ranch....I owe ya!....


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey if you need a winch I have a pretty much brand new viper elite I was gonna sell, if your interested send me a pm


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Call Kyle at K&S Atv Accessories in Pasadena. Hes a dealer for Viper Winches. Him and his wife Shawn are great. 281.487.4500

http://www.k-satv.com/


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

The only thing you need to keep in mind, If you are using this for trail riding like hard core stuff you probably wont be happy with that set up. If you are just deer leasing it I think it will be fine.


----------

